# DOG EAR CROPPING QUESTIONS..



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

ok so my beautiful little girl got her ears cropped yesterday

they look awsomeeee, from what i can tell. they look exactly how i wanted em.

but now that her ears are gone and i have never done this before(vet didnt give me any advice but some ointment and pain relievers...

how long do i have to wait till (IF) i have to tape them up? when they heal? as the scab comes off? cause from what ive been reading (alot actually) on this topic and i see yall usually wait 10 to 17 days... by then what should they look like? the cut part anyway? i know it depends on the cut and ear shape but im talking just in general...

thanx in advance!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

maryj said:


> ok so my beautiful little girl got her ears cropped yesterday
> 
> they look awsomeeee, from what i can tell. they look exactly how i wanted em.
> 
> ...


Stitches usually come out in 10 days.We have 4 dogs with crops 3 medium 1 short.At least with ours we never needed to tape.You can massage the ears to help strengthen the cartilage.Im not sure what crop you got or if you may need to tape them.If you do id suggest using the search feature on here and look up taping ears.performance kennels has a great thread on how to tape properly.Hope they turn out how you would like.Post some pics!


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

thanks for replying, but yeah i know i need to message them once they arent "so fresh" like when they scab correct? And take the easily taken scabs off... and its like a medium bell short crop. i will as soon as she gets cleaned up shes white so she gots alot of Pinkish color from the blood still on her 

i hope so too, lol they show expression! i hope to keep them doing that!!!


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

my dogs ears were cropped 3 weeks ago. they were tape up on a monday and the tape was taken off friday of the same week. when the tape comes off (if they were taped) you will known if they gonna stand or not. the ears are gonna be sore for a couple weeks at least and swollen. if you have to tape them you need to wait for the stitches to come out anyways. also i suggest getting a inflatable e collar its much less stressfull on the dog if your worried about it scratching stitches out.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

well they didnt tape em up or put her in a cone, because he said they should stand by their self, and they are... but i see that as they heal im sure they will flap,because she has a little ear left just long enough to flap if not properly cared for and i know im going to have to train em sooner or later so when do you normally tape them up or "POST" them? when they seem not so scabby or should i wait till they start flapping?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a thread all about taping ears.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeahh i have seen that, but id prefer the mole skin, or if anything just using tampons instead of making those sticks...


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

maryj said:


> yeahh i have seen that, but id prefer the mole skin, or if anything just using tampons instead of making those sticks...


poor dog lol...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

short crop may not need to be taped usually they stand ok , do you have some pictures? if the tips are curling in a bit a couple massages during the day can help that { just when you are having cuddle time or watching tv ect doesnt have to be a big ta do lol.} but pictures would deff help to see where you are at and if tape would help.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See how they look after the stitches come out and do not take the scabs off. Leave them alone and let them heal on their own. If you need to tape you can try the mole skin if they are folding a little but if they are really bad consider taping them. 
I think someone posted this link if not this talks about taping them up.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeah i will post some pics as soon as i can, but the vet i took her to didnt put stitches on her!>:| i didnt know they where suppose to so i didnt question it. all he said was they will stand and just to put the cream on them 2x a day... but i started massaging them.. so hopefully they will stand and i wont have to tape them up, i will post up pics by tomorrow!! i just got a new phone so i can take better pictures!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

are you sure there are no stitches? You might not be able to see the stitches they are put in and spiral down the the base with a knot at the base. If he did not stitch them the ends would curl out he had to have put stitches in them. NO cream let the heal on their own and do not massage them till they are about 10 days out or you are going to keep breaking the scab open. Not only is it painful and not necessary it can cause infection by opening them up.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

ok so i SHOULD leave the scabs on, and let them dry?? and after they have dried up THEN massage them...?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Leave them alone for at least 10 days do not pick off the scabs do not worry about messaging them till about day 10 or so. Did you ask the vet if he put stitches in? I would call and ask he must have put stitches in him.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

yeah i was gonna call but i realized what time it is and its closed so first thing in the morning, but ill inspect tonight... and tell yall..


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

ok, so yes to the stiches but no to the photos LOL sorry about that i havent had time to post one up, but i will soon! so they im guessing came out already cause i havent seen no more on her ears... but now just as i suspected they are starting to curl up a bit, and thankfully shes been letting me touch em ALOOTTt more, so i have been massaging them and rubbing them every chance i get. 

if the massaging doesnt work, then should i tape them up or would it just be ok to just tape them up for a couple of days because it actually isnt that bad?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did they take the stitches out yet? How many days has it been.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

Its been 11days and she still has a couple in but they Should fall out soon the vet said, for some reason the tip is curling and how do you post a picture?!).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I use photobucket , download pictures to a site like that and then resize to the 600x or smaller and copy and paste the 'IMG" link to here


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

That's all I can get right now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Let them heal up a little bit then you can start tapping. That should help the curling. You can also tap just the tips, fold the ear in half long ways so the tip is folded on on it's self. Tape that tip like that and will will help with the curling. If just the tips are curling then you just need to tape those, if the whole ear is leaning back then you need to tape the whole ear. I that is really confusing I can try and post a picture on how to tape just the tip.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

lol yeah it sounds a little confusing, but i think i can manage, can you post a pic? pleaseee

i think it would be just the tip that would curl tho.


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

any pic lisa?

i dont get how to keep the tips taped down...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sorry I did not see this untill now I am in a push for time do you get pictures on your phone? if so pm me your phone number and I will send a picture.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Fold the tips like this and tape the tips so they stay like that. Do not tape them too tight! Keep them up like that for a few weeks you may have to retape a few times. Wait to tape them, let the edges heal. This is important if you tape them when they are real bloody you can get an infection. Does this help?


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

ok im going to take another pic how what her ears look like now that ive been massaging them nd post later.... nd well go from there.


----------

